# SMS-Spam von 84064



## Unregistriert (20 August 2006)

am 18.8.2006 erhielten wir von der Nummer 84064 folgende SMS:

Es wurde eine persönliche Nachricht für Dich hinterlegt. Zum abholen sende ABC zurück und Du erhälst die Nachricht kostenlos auf Dein Handy!Viel Spass!!

Nach der Liste der Telekom (http://www.t-mobile.de/premiumsms/1,7528,7833-_,00.html) wird diese Nummer betrieben von der
    Carmunity.com GmbH
    Mary-Astell-Str. 2
    28359 Bremen

Beschwerden laufen sowohl beim Anbieter als auch bei der BNetzA.
Netz: Vodafone D2


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 84064*

Man kann bei seinem Handy soviel *MIST* einstellen, im Internet surfen, Megapixel Fotos schiessen und und und...

Aber konfigurieren, was für Anrufe/SMS man entgegennehmen will oder was man damit automatisch machen will, das geht natürlich nicht. Sauerei!

Könnte ich z.B. eine Regel definieren, alle SMS von 5-stelligen Nummern sofort still zu entsorgen, hätte dieser Spam zumindest für mich sofort ein Ende.

Könnte ich eine Regel definieren, bei einem Anruf von 0137******** sofort meine Mailbox rangehen zu lassen, könnte ich die Lockanruf-Abzocker gut schädigen (weil sie ja dann den Anruf bezahlen müssen).

Und so weiter, und so fort...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 84064*

Die Handys haben die Werksseitige Voreinstellung: Die Kohle nach oben fördern.
Das ändert der kleine Bergmann nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 84064*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Handys haben die Werksseitige Voreinstellung: Die Kohle nach oben fördern.
> Das ändert der kleine Bergmann nicht



Hey bist du elea ??
wenn ja ich war auf deiner seite aber du hast ja keine nummer gegeben und abgemeldet hast du dich auch !!=/
ich freue mich dich kennen zu lernen und fande deine bilder ach sehr hübsch=)
aber ich musste suchen wo ich dich finde und hoffentlich habe ich das auch !!

ich würde mich freuen wenn du mir deine privatnummer gibst weil ich so besseren kontakt zu dir haben kann am besten ereichst du mich in girlflirt 
oder unter meiner emailadresse :****

wenn du wirklich interesiert bist dann schreib mir bitte eine email Lg


----------

